# I might be caving...



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

So I might be caving and get a puppy! (possibly an older one) 
German_Shepherd_Puppies
Juno is who I'm looking at currently since she's affectionate and seems very sweet and kind which the breeder said
I just want to know how much a puppy cost for the first year?
I only have rescue a dog that is my current GSD Sammy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All dogs are expensive  and heaven forbid they get sick. I'm so glad my Osin finally hit a year old and is eating an adult amount of food! While she was growing she ate TWICE as much as my adult dogs so it was as if I was feeding 4 instead of 3 !!!

Then add the necessary classes for socialization and training. And the socialization trips. And toys and treats and tugs and...... the initial cost of my pups is nothing like the rest of the $$$$ .

That said, if you are up on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and so know what 'type' of GSD you are ready for and know/trust the breeder...

Then getting a bit older puppy can be wonderful . As long as the breeder has been able to spend alot of time with her and she's continued to be socialized prior to your purchase, she'll probably be coming with a bit more basic training and the crate training has begun (based on the website).

Juno looks beautiful btw


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> All dogs are expensive  and heaven forbid they get sick. I'm so glad my Osin finally hit a year old and is eating an adult amount of food! While she was growing she ate TWICE as much as my adult dogs so it was as if I was feeding 4 instead of 3 !!!
> 
> Then add the necessary classes for socialization and training. And the socialization trips. And toys and treats and tugs and...... the initial cost of my pups is nothing like the rest of the $$$$ .
> 
> ...


I know all dogs are expensive! But so are other animals even humans! haha..
Luckily I have toys already covered since my current dog has no toy drive so I have all of her's still so the puppy can have those as there's all different types.
I've already read that thread so I'm good!
I'll be sure the breeder continues to work on socialized with her as that will be a big deciding factor.
I think so too ^^ I don't know think she'll look like my Sammy as she kinda looks like a lighter Sable. While my Sammy is dark sable.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How expensive? 1. check with your vet for "puppy package" for first year. 2. as mentioned, figure more food and more expensive food 3. add in about three visits beyond those covered in puppy package for the first year (and another three as "just in case") 4. Figure a couple of hundred for assorted meds because puppies are puppies 5. Plan for replacing one pair of shoes minimum; four or five other pieces of apparel; many shoe laces and a few other items. 6. If you use a laundro mat, figure on one or two extra loads a week. 7. At least one box of piddle pads (this will usually do you)
Put your own dollar figures on this...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

We got 2 bernese mountain dog puppies in November. They are 5 months old now. Aside from the initial cost, our biggest expense has been a $600 trip to the vet when the both were vomiting and had explosive diarrhea. We are spending $80 a month right now on their food and hopefully that should slow down. We had toys for our other dogs but still got them some toys-small expense. They haven't destroyed anything, the worst is some teeth marks on an end table. I'm not the type to throw it out and get a new one..

If you can afford the initial vet costs and good food you really just need to ask yourself if you can afford the possibility of accidents and acute and chronic illnesses


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending you a PM


----------

